# Who's still on XP?



## lucasbytegenius (Sep 15, 2012)

So who here has an uber awesome rig of epicness and still insists on running the crappy OS from 11 years ago?

Curious because I'd imagine a lot of technology-literate people to have upgraded to Windows 7 a long time ago, like I did. Can't live without the Start menu search 
If that doesn't appeal to you I heard Windows XP 64-bit sucks compared to Windows 7 64-bit.


----------



## spirit (Sep 15, 2012)

Windows XP 64-bit and XP x64 Edition have literally no support for anything. Not to mention they're based on Windows Server 2003 too so you can only update them to SP2 (SP3 is not available for XP x64 because Windows 2003 only goes up to SP2) so most newer software which requires at least XP SP3 to run won't work on x64 Edition. I think there are workarounds though.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Sep 15, 2012)

I just got my HTPC dual booting XP and 7 last night - only using XP so I can play StepMania with my dance pad. The RedOctane control box only works with XP.


----------



## strollin (Sep 15, 2012)

Heck, I still have machines running Win 2000 and Win 2003, let alone Win XP.  I also have machines running Win 7, Win 2008 & Win 8.

There are many people out there that are still running Win XP since, for many, there really isn't any advantage to them upgrading, the system they have running XP does what they need it to do.


----------



## Shane (Sep 15, 2012)

We use XP Pro SP3 on the family Laptop,Still does the job nicely.


----------



## wolfeking (Sep 15, 2012)

I still run 2k and XP daily. I have no reason to upgrade to anything more. It does everything I ask it, except connecting to the internet on a regular basis (I think my adapter is going bad, though may be drivers).


----------



## trewyn15 (Sep 15, 2012)

I run a new install of XP Pro 32-bit SP3 on my netbook.

Runs great, is light and is still pretty much supported.


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Sep 15, 2012)

Alright, well compatibility is something I understand. Keeping it because it "just works" isn't something I understand unless Windows 7 doesn't run well on your computer.

And still using Win 2K is really insane to me. It was great when it came out but Windows XP is so much better than 2K.


----------



## wolfeking (Sep 15, 2012)

lucasbytegenius said:


> And still using Win 2K is really insane to me. It was great when it came out *but Windows XP is so much better than 2K*.



Utter BS. 2K is a much easier system to use than XP. It does everything I throw at it better than XP, and quite frankly it looks better doing it too. 

And so you are saying that we should spend $100+ to use windows 7 because it will do nothing XP wont while we already have XP?


----------



## NyxCharon (Sep 15, 2012)

*begin Windows OS debate*

I've been using windows less and less since I haven't been gaming much. Linux it is 

On topic:
A couple of my computer labs at school still use XP, but most have been updated to 7. Finally.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Sep 15, 2012)

Yeah all the labs (except the photography lab and music tech lab [which run Macs]) are all up to Win 7 Enterprise now. A lot of the labs also just got new Optiplex 990's to replace their older Optiplex 745 counterparts.


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Sep 15, 2012)

wolfeking said:


> Utter BS. *2K is a much easier system to use than XP*. It does everything I throw at it better than XP, and quite frankly it looks better doing it too.


Uh no, for beginners, XP is a lot easier compared to 2K. And it "looks better" doing stuff? Glad to know you like the Windows Classic Stone Age theme.


wolfeking said:


> And so you are saying that we should spend $100+ to use windows 7 because it will do nothing XP wont while we already have XP?


Yes, because it does a lot more than XP and I've been loads more productive since I got it.

And, cough, I didn't pay $100.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Sep 15, 2012)

lucasbytegenius said:


> Uh no, for beginners, XP is a lot easier compared to 2K. And it "looks better" doing stuff? Glad to know you like the Windows Classic Stone Age theme.
> 
> Yes, because it does a lot more than XP and I've been loads more productive since I got it.
> 
> And, cough, I didn't pay $100.



I haven't paid for my copies of 7 either. Got two copies from NJIT before I left, plus I have an MSDN account


----------



## spirit (Sep 15, 2012)

I prefer XP to 2K, probably because I grew up in the "XP age" though. I used XP for many years before I upgraded to Vista and then 7 (I didn't get Vista until after 7 was released). However, had I grown up in "2K age", I'm sure I'd prefer 2K. At the end of the day, it's all just personal preference.


----------



## wolfeking (Sep 15, 2012)

lucasbytegenius said:


> Uh no, for beginners, XP is a lot easier compared to 2K.


And 7 is easier for them. so based on your opinion we should just forget about everything and get windows 7. So I should just drop productivity and go to a system that looks like a 3rd grader on crack designed it.  Sorry, but Vista forward windows looks like shit. Acts like it too in my experiences. 



> And it "looks better" doing stuff? Glad to know you like the Windows Classic Stone Age theme.


It looks better doing it because it is not distracting. Windows 7 and vista are too interfering to the user in my opinion. They spent to much time making it look good and not enough time making it useful.  You might like the new crap, but it is just that. Crap. 



> Yes, because it does a lot more than XP and I've been loads more productive since I got it.


In that case you did not know what the heck you were doing. I do a lot more on XP/2K than I have ever been able to do on vista or 7.  The "features" of 7, aside from some slight upgrades in existing programs (paint and the photo editor for example) are just repackaged from other windows releases and made easier for the average computer user. Average user being the ones that think they can download more RAM, or get rid of a virus by rebooting the computer. 



> And, cough, I didn't pay $100.


Good for you. I do not get stuff for free, and I am not about to downgrade my productivity, and usefulness of my computer (driver crashes on the Nvidia driver) by going to 7 again. I will stick with what I know, and what the computer was built to use.  I have a feeling of doing the same thing to the desktop, but I will figure that later.


----------



## OvenMaster (Sep 15, 2012)

I still use XP Home SP3 along with Win 7 in a dual-boot setup. Win7 refuses to run Nero Suite 6. And yes, with XP _and_ Win7 I use the much cleaner and less-memory-intensive Classic Themes. Hell, on Win7 I added Classic Shell, ShellFolderFix and Network Indicator to make it all just like Win95/2000 with real Start Buttons and Menus. I cannot tolerate the default Fisher-Price GUIs. I use my PC to actually get work done, not screw around and look at the pretty - and memory sucking - colors.

XP will run anything I throw at it. Win 7 coughs up hairballs every so often. For all of the hype about 7, it feels and acts fragile. I've had more BSODs with 7 in one month than I had in eight years of XP.


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Sep 15, 2012)

voyagerfan99 said:


> I haven't paid for my copies of 7 either. Got two copies from NJIT before I left, plus I have an MSDN account


Nice 


wolfeking said:


> And 7 is easier for them. so based on your opinion we should just forget about everything and get windows 7. So I should just drop productivity *and go to a system that looks like a 3rd grader on crack designed it*.  Sorry, but Vista forward windows looks like shit. Acts like it too in my experiences.


I agree, Windows 2K and especially Windows XP look like 3rd graders designed them for other 3rd graders.


wolfeking said:


> It looks better doing it because it is not distracting. Windows 7 and vista are too interfering to the user in my opinion. They spent to much time making it look good and not enough time making it useful.  You might like the new crap, but it is just that. Crap.


You do know that you can turn off all those fancy visual effects and use your beloved Stone Age theme, right?


wolfeking said:


> In that case you did not know what the heck you were doing. I do a lot more on XP/2K than I have ever been able to do on vista or 7.  The "features" of 7, aside from some slight upgrades in existing programs (paint and the photo editor for example) are just repackaged from other windows releases and made easier for the average computer user. Average user being the ones that think they can download more RAM, or get rid of a virus by rebooting the computer.


Maybe you fail to see how damn handy the search box in the start menu is on Windows 7, and those jump lists for items on the taskbar are awesome.

Also, I didn't know you were into downloading RAM, here you go: http://www.downloadmoreram.com/



wolfeking said:


> Good for you. I do not get stuff for free, and I am not about to downgrade my productivity, and usefulness of my computer (driver crashes on the Nvidia driver) by going to 7 again. I will stick with what I know, and what the computer was built to use.  I have a feeling of doing the same thing to the desktop, but I will figure that later.


Can't downgrade your productivity more than using Windows 2k.


----------



## novicegeek (Sep 15, 2012)

What's Windows XP? I'm still running Windows 98 SE.


----------



## wolfeking (Sep 15, 2012)

> Can't downgrade your productivity more than using Windows 2k.


BullShit! but you are the one saying that you are more productive in 7. So whatever. your opinions are worthless to me (on windows anyway) now. Windows 2K is the best windows version in my opinion. It works better and I am far more productive on it. You like 7, that is fine. But it is a horrid OS.


----------



## TrainTrackHack (Sep 15, 2012)

My university still has XP on all computers that I know of (in IT/Maths/Physics labs and library), but at home it's 7, Vista or 98SE (represent!) when I'm on Windows.


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Sep 16, 2012)

novicegeek said:


> What's Windows XP? I'm still running Windows 98 SE.


Wow. Good for you!


wolfeking said:


> BullShit! but you are the one saying that you are more productive in 7. So whatever. your opinions are worthless to me (on windows anyway) now. Windows 2K is the best windows version in my opinion. It works better and I am far more productive on it. You like 7, that is fine. But it is a horrid OS.


I don't think you've used Windows 7 that much, it's pretty obvious. Judging by the screenshots you've posted it seems you've only used Windows 2k and Vista.


----------



## wolfeking (Sep 16, 2012)

My desktop is running 7 as it has for a while now.  And it is far less productive for me than XP or 2K. Really I do not like it because it does not just work.  

Now I am going to provide the evidence that I do not only use 2K and Vista. 
This is the D630 last monday I think. 





Desktop same day, maybe the night before. This is windows 7 with the small bar that still sticks out too much. Also eats system resources, but all it does is sit there folding till I go to game on it. Mainly because I do everything on my laptop.


----------



## NyxCharon (Sep 16, 2012)

Oh look, another thread on CF where we argue over win7 vs xp vs 2000.


Never change CF.


----------



## StrangleHold (Sep 16, 2012)

Windows XP/Vista and 7 are nothing but a continuation of 2000. I would say 2000 was the best OS Microshaft has released. I say that as in, at the time and the cleanliness of the OS even at this point. Vista was to 2000/XP as ME was to 98/98SE. Short lived. No worth upgrading from XP unless you just needed 64bit, the day 7 was released not worth buying after that. Is 2000 better then 7? At this point in 2012, No. This is from someone that has multiple copies of 95/98/98SE/ME/2000/Vista and 7.


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Sep 16, 2012)

NyxCharon said:


> Oh look, another thread on CF where we argue over win7 vs xp vs 2000.
> 
> 
> Never change CF.



CF is from the days of Windows 2000 
And I doubt it will ever change until the end.


----------



## AlienMenace (Sep 16, 2012)

My 2 cents;
I have ran windows XP Pro x64 for 2.5 yrs. In the beginning it did have some driver problems. The real problem with Windows XP Pro x64 was, it came out as a x64 OS way before it's time. There was no support for it. And then when Vista came out all the hardware and software companies jump over Windows XP Pro x64 to  Vista, bypassing  Windows XP Pro x64. But it was the most stable platform I have run. And I did do my research on it before I bought it. And lucasbytegenius, You are probably running the x64 bit side of 7, where as Windows xp srv pk 3 is a 32 bit os system. Of course it will be faster and better. And the memory you are putting to it. 32bit OS has a max base memory of 3.25 - 3.5gb.
The only other problem when Windows XP Pro x64  came out back then is they couldn't run 16 bit programs. Windows xp support will discontinue in 2014. And December 2012 I will be buying Windows 7 Prof. The Home Premium version has a 16gb max on the OS, where as Prof, and Ultimate has 192gb Max.


----------



## spirit (Sep 16, 2012)

Professional is my favourite edition of 7. Home can sometimes be too limiting (RAM limits and domain limits and stuff like that) and I wouldn't pay the extra for the features of Ultimate, so Pro all the way.


----------



## WeatherMan (Sep 16, 2012)

Running XP x86 here on the family PC, as it's old spec.

1.6GHz AMD Sempron 2600+ (Socket 754)
1GB DDR266
160GB IDE Disk

Still doesn't run too well, even though it's all cleaned up etc.. I'd like to stick Win2k on it but my USB stick doesn't support the OS, it's a 150Mb stick and I don't really fancy going back to the old 54Mb model to gain support, especially since I've put so much into the home network


----------



## paulcheung (Sep 17, 2012)

We still have one old Pentium 75MHZ with 32mb ram run on MS-Dos 6.22 connected to the Novell 4.10 server, also have one windows 98SE and windows ME connected to the same server. I can't use Windows 7 on this network as it don't support the protocol. We do have one windows xp connected to it with novell xp client.
Cheers.


----------



## JHM (Sep 17, 2012)

bye


----------



## wolfeking (Sep 17, 2012)

I actually like vista. If it played nice with the FX2500m graphics I would run it all the time. And it was not really all that bloated. It requires more to run than the older programs, but every program is like that. Just look at BF3 vs BF2. Perfect example. Windows is the same way.


----------



## OvenMaster (Sep 17, 2012)

lucasbytegenius said:


> Can't downgrade your productivity more than using Windows 2k.


Sure you can. Try running Windows 7 without ShellFolderFix. 
http://www.sevenforums.com/customiz...rfix-manage-folder-window-positions-size.html


----------



## spirit (Sep 17, 2012)

wolfeking said:


> I actually like vista. If it played nice with the FX2500m graphics I would run it all the time. And it was not really all that bloated. It requires more to run than the older programs, but every program is like that. Just look at BF3 vs BF2. Perfect example. Windows is the same way.



I don't mind Vista at all really. Trouble is people try to run it on very low-end/underpowered machines that Vista was never designed to run on and then when it runs slow they hit the forums and cry like babies.


----------



## JHM (Sep 17, 2012)

bye


----------



## EINREB (Sep 18, 2012)

It seems that it is a matter of what programs you are using when deciding to use XP or W7. (Or now, W8) Also, the familiarity of the system places a great roll. I run both OSs, and have not been able to do things with W7, which I do intuitively in XP. I am sure there is a way, I just have not been able to figure it out how to do it.
I for myself play around with old computers a lot, (Z80, 6800), and use old assemblers that simply won't not run in a W7, 64 bit environment.
 ( I understand that W7 has a mode where you can run it as an XP machine (Virtual XP), but I have not been able to figure it out how to run it.)

I therefore am still using XP and will do so for the foreseeable future.


----------



## tcb-com-frm-12 (Sep 18, 2012)

I tested a copy of Windows 7 , and was dissapointed by the fact that a lot of my Hardware and Software would not run on it, even with the compability mode.

The system itself is OK, however I see no point in buying a new operating system, new hardware and software while what I have now does all that I want it to do.

When my system gets to a point where I need to replace it, I will look around to what is available- I might even go for an Apple Mac or Linux.

Microsoft is NOT the only system and while they keep changing to a new system that is incompatable with previous software/hardware. i will think twice before choosing Microsoft.

Anyway I assume you have your name down for Windows 8-- If not why haven't you?

Terry


----------



## spirit (Sep 18, 2012)

Not sure what kind of a machine you're using if most of your hardware and software is not supported by 7. I ran Windows 7 almost perfectly on a 7 or 8 year old machine with older hardware, only the SATA RAID controller didn't work and as I don't use SATA RAID on that machine it didn't bother me.


----------



## wolfeking (Sep 18, 2012)

Agreed. I used it for a while on a laptop that was at least 10 years old and it ran just fine. Albeit it did not have graphics drivers, and no Aero theme, but that is to be expected with DX7 graphics with 32Mb of memory.


----------



## spirit (Sep 18, 2012)

I'd say unless you're running on hardware from pre-2002 and using software from pre-2000, Windows 7 should work with it.

Wouldn't advise running Windows 7 on hardware that old though. I only put it on my Athlon 64 box just to test it out.


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Sep 18, 2012)

I also ran Windows 7 on a 9-year-old laptop, worked fine but was slow as hell lol.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm running Windows 7 at home, but some of our schools computers are still on XP


----------



## spirit (Sep 18, 2012)

Our school finally upgraded to 7. So much better than XP.


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Sep 18, 2012)

spirit said:


> Our school finally upgraded to 7. So much better than XP.



Agreed :good:


----------



## spirit (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't mind XP for my own personal use, but at school XP was just so slow, 7 seems to be faster on the same machines. It's probably because whilst we were on XP the school just installed every piece of software under the sun, but on 7 we seem to have far less programs now.


----------



## Virssagòn (Sep 18, 2012)

Our school has only XP (didn't count the ones from the staff).
They are all pentium d's, but they go pretty fast...
Also my server pc uses XP, because w7 is slower (requires also more ram then xp) in that stuff. Didn't install ubuntu, because I don't work that happy with it and in windows you can do sone things more.


----------



## spirit (Sep 18, 2012)

We have E7400s at school, 2GB RAM. Decent I guess. Would be nice if they had a bit more RAM though, 4GB would have been better but oh well.


----------



## fastdude (Sep 18, 2012)

spirit said:


> We have E7400s at school, 2GB RAM. Decent I guess. Would be nice if they had a bit more RAM though, 4GB would have been better but oh well.



At school we had an assembly on the "new, super fast computers" which run on the "New, super quick Operating System" (bearing in mind this was two weeks ago)... Pressed F1, it's some crappy £20 board and an AM3 single core sempron. (2GB of RAM, though, wow.)The old celerons with windows XP were faster.

I completely appreciate that state schools have a budget and can't afford high end computers for every man woman and child, but whoever told the headteacher they were fast is just a troll.

My netbook which first got my on this forum runs on XP 
I actually prefer the style to Aero, feels less gimmicky and more functional


----------



## Cyalume (Sep 18, 2012)

fastdude said:


> I actually prefer the style to Aero, feels less gimmicky and more functional



I agree with this. I also like the Windows Classic theme. Brings me back to a time of AOL and MS Paint. =P (Back when I was a kid and actively wasted time on it, anyway)

I love XP. I never could decide which was faster between it and 7, based upon personal experience.  I wish I could find a way to have both.


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Sep 18, 2012)

Cyalume said:


> I agree with this. I also like the Windows Classic theme. Brings me back to a time of AOL and MS Paint. =P (Back when I was a kid and actively wasted time on it, anyway)
> 
> I love XP. I never could decide which was faster between it and 7, based upon personal experience.  I wish I could find a way to have both.



There are XP-like themes for Windows 7, you know.


----------



## Finn (Sep 21, 2012)

Yes plz.........

here i am who is still using Windows XP  and a biggest fan of this operating system. i tried vista but i find it the most useless windows version ever. windows 7 is good but my pc does not support 7 so  i am on XP and enjoying...


----------



## spirit (Sep 21, 2012)

fastdude said:


> I actually prefer the style to Aero, feels less gimmicky and more functional


XP's default 'Luna' theme is the most hideous UI I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Sep 21, 2012)

spirit said:


> XP's default 'Luna' theme is the most hideous UI I've ever seen in my life.



I think Windows Classic is worse.


----------



## spirit (Sep 21, 2012)

lucasbytegenius said:


> I think Windows Classic is worse.



I prefer Windows Classic to the horrible blue and green look of the Luna UI. Microsoft's own Zune Theme would be my personal choice for XP though. The black and orange looks much nicer than the blue and green.


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Sep 21, 2012)

spirit said:


> I prefer Windows Classic to the horrible blue and green look of the Luna UI. Microsoft's own Zune Theme would be my personal choice for XP though. The black and orange looks much nicer than the blue and green.



I do like the Zune and Royale themes. But I do like the Luna theme too.


----------



## spirit (Sep 21, 2012)

lucasbytegenius said:


> I do like the Zune and Royale themes. But I do like the Luna theme too.



Royale is better than Luna. At the end of the day it's personal opinion/preference. I don't like Luna. The olive theme is even worse.


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Sep 22, 2012)

spirit said:


> Royale is better than Luna. At the end of the day it's personal opinion/preference. I don't like Luna. The olive theme is even worse.



I'm with you on the Olive theme, and I don't really like the silver theme either.


----------



## wolfeking (Sep 22, 2012)

I don't mind the silver theme, as long as it goes with my desktop.   Generally though on my D630 and M90 I have been running the standard blue and green most of the time.


----------



## StrangleHold (Sep 22, 2012)

Like windows classic theme as in 98/2000. Like XP, but the default theme always reminded my of some kind of Disney or VTech kids computer. By 7 it has improved alot over XP default.


----------



## spirit (Sep 22, 2012)

wolfeking said:


> I don't mind the silver theme, as long as it goes with my desktop.   Generally though on my D630 and M90 I have been running the standard blue and green most of the time.


Yeah the silver theme isn't too bad. I still like the Zune theme though.



StrangleHold said:


> Like windows classic theme as in 98/2000. Like XP, but the default theme always reminded my of some kind of Disney or VTech kids computer. By 7 it has improved alot over XP default.



Haha yeah. 

I actually think Vista and 7 have the nicest UIs, Vista's UI is probably a tiny bit nicer than 7's, but I still like 7's UI a lot.


----------



## StrangleHold (Sep 22, 2012)

spirit said:


> Haha yeah.
> 
> I actually think Vista and 7 have the nicest UIs, Vista's UI is probably a tiny bit nicer than 7's, but I still like 7's UI a lot.


 
Yeah, vista really improved it. I like 7 alittle better, it seems 7 is alittle more clean.


----------



## spirit (Sep 22, 2012)

StrangleHold said:


> Yeah, vista really improved it. I like 7 alittle better, it seems 7 is alittle more clean.



I think Vista is very pretty, but I do like 7's new taskbar.


----------



## Calin (Oct 2, 2012)

I am on XP 32 bit and i will get 64 bit on a future build.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Oct 2, 2012)

CalinXP said:


> I am on XP 32 bit and i will get 64 bit on a future build.



If you're gonna run 64-bit then just upgrade to 7.


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Oct 2, 2012)

voyagerfan99 said:


> If you're gonna run 64-bit then just upgrade to 7.



+1. XP 64-bit just isn't worth the hassle.


----------



## spirit (Oct 2, 2012)

lucasbytegenius said:


> +1. XP 64-bit just isn't worth the hassle.



XP x64 has quite a few problems. I have it and sometimes use it, it's not a bad OS if you can find drivers for your hardware and your software works with it.


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Oct 2, 2012)

spirit said:


> XP x64 has quite a few problems. I have it and sometimes use it, it's not a bad OS if you can find drivers for your hardware and your software works with it.


Well XP is 11 years old, it's time to upgrade. Windows 7 usually has all the drivers anyway.


----------



## spirit (Oct 2, 2012)

lucasbytegenius said:


> Well XP is 11 years old, it's time to upgrade. Windows 7 usually has all the drivers anyway.



I only use it on my older machines which are not powerful enough to run 7. For example, the old Athlon 64 rig still runs XP. I do dual-boot it with 7 x64 (only to run Black Hole though) but 7 runs a bit slow on it.


----------



## tremmor (Oct 2, 2012)

Some will use it even when it expires and will for years. I know some that still swear by windows 95 OSR2 and Windows 98 2nd edition. They won't change. they will always be there.


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Oct 2, 2012)

tremmor said:


> Some will use it even when it expires and will for years. I know some that still swear by windows 95 OSR2 and Windows 98 2nd edition. They won't change. they will always be there.



Then they are the sad bunch that's left behind.


----------



## tremmor (Oct 2, 2012)

Trust me. they are older than me. Some are still trying to figure out what ya do with a computer let alone find it useful for anything. I promise they are not on the internet more than a 1/2 hr a day or a week.


----------



## AlienMenace (Oct 3, 2012)

Some of us (Older Folks) wasn't born with an  "Electronic Pacifier", Like the kids now. I started in 1986 in computers, with a Radio Shack TRS-80 Computer. Then an IBM Compatible xt machine. So, my roots are deep.
Windows XP Pro x64 did have it share of problems, just like any software. But, you work them out. Right now on my new build, which isn't quite done yet till I get my new video card in November due to funds, So, I am running "EVGA 9500 GT"  in it tell then. And I am running Windows 8 RP Build 8400 too. Which I find I kind of like. But, I will still get 7 pro x64 (Retail) in December still.


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Oct 3, 2012)

AlienMenace said:


> Some of us (Older Folks) wasn't born with an  "Electronic Pacifier", Like the kids now. I started in 1986 in computers, with a Radio Shack TRS-80 Computer. Then an IBM Compatible xt machine. So, my roots are deep.
> Windows XP Pro x64 did have it share of problems, just like any software. But, you work them out. Right now on my new build, which isn't quite done yet till I get my new video card in November due to funds, So, I am running "EVGA 9500 GT"  in it tell then. And I am running Windows 8 RP Build 8400 too. Which I find I kind of like. But, I will still get 7 pro x64 (Retail) in December still.



At least you're staying up to date unlike some people.


----------



## AlienMenace (Oct 3, 2012)

And thanks to all of you on this forum also, I liked to keep up to date on things and reading the post helps me learn more. I try to tell my less informed friends and family about this site. And try to explain how it would help them, but it seems they are not interested to learn more about computers other than turning it on and hope it works for them. Oh well, to each their own.
Thanks again for all the feed back.


----------



## spirit (Oct 3, 2012)

tremmor said:


> Some will use it even when it expires and will for years. I know some that still swear by windows 95 OSR2 and Windows 98 2nd edition. They won't change. they will always be there.



Ohhh... not good. I'm surprised they can even use the modern internet on Windows 98. The internet has changed massively in 14 years.


----------



## Jonathan1990 (Oct 3, 2012)

I still use xp.  I think it's the best one ever.  Vista is rubbish.  I don't know about windows 7.


----------



## tremmor (Oct 3, 2012)

XP was a good ride. I just got another build and will post later. Having problems with camera and waiting for corp support. said no later than Friday then will post up.


----------



## Virssagòn (Oct 3, 2012)

spirit said:


> Ohhh... not good. I'm surprised they can even use the modern internet on Windows 98. The internet has changed massively in 14 years.



Yeah, you know about that . Because you were already 1 year when it started


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Oct 3, 2012)

Jonathan1990 said:


> I still use xp.  I think it's the best one ever.  Vista is rubbish.  I don't know about windows 7.



Windows 7 is great if your computer is good enough.


----------



## spirit (Oct 3, 2012)

SmileMan said:


> Yeah, you know about that . Because you were already 1 year when it started



Even in the time I've been on the internet (since about 2002) it has changed a lot.


----------



## Calin (Oct 4, 2012)

voyagerfan99 said:


> If you're gonna run 64-bit then just upgrade to 7.


Well, i have 7 iso i will see if i will burn it or no... maybe dual boot...


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Oct 4, 2012)

CalinXP said:


> Well, i have 7 iso i will see if i will burn it or no... maybe dual boot...


I don't see why you would even want to dual-boot.


----------



## Calin (Oct 5, 2012)

lucasbytegenius said:


> I don't see why you would even want to dual-boot.


I dual boot xp with linux ubuntu but as i heard on internet Trackmania (one of my favorite  games) doesnt run on 7...


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Oct 5, 2012)

I dual boot XP and 7 on my HTPC because my RedOctane Ignition dance pad control box doesn't work with 7. Gotta get a new pad to rip apart.


----------



## AlienMenace (Oct 5, 2012)

You all want to know about when I first got on the Internet, the darn thing was GUI based yet. All text based. That was the early 90's. Somewhere around 93.


----------



## Calin (Oct 6, 2012)

AlienMenace said:


> You all want to know about when I first got on the Internet, the darn thing was GUI based yet. All text based. That was the early 90's. Somewhere around 93.


WOW. How was the internet at that time?


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Oct 6, 2012)

CalinXP said:


> WOW. How was the internet at that time?


It was text and very few people were on it at the time 

I heard bulletin boards back then were fun.


----------



## tremmor (Oct 6, 2012)

i say bulletin boards about mid 70's. Dos and Think windows 3.1. don't remember if you could do it with just dos. to long ago. Maybe a 9" green phosphorus screen. 4k of mem 8008, 8080 processor and remember well the z80 by Zilog. 16 bit address bus, 8 bit data bus and payed a swoop of money like $300 for 16k of mem. Don't forget the dial up only. 
Everywhere was a toll call or long distance.

correction. I was in vietnam in 1965. got out in 68. It was the early or mid 70's. Sorry, just to long ago. Had a big interest in medical electronics at the time. building is a Imsai and trs80 was early years.


----------

